# Has anyone here tried modafinil



## Wheyman

I am thinking of trying modafinil for concentration anyone tried it?


----------



## Big_Me

You've just read the article on the guardian website too then I guess? Sounds interesting doesn't it. I'd certainly give it a try if cheap and easily available, wonder if it helps with hangovers ha.


----------



## Dark sim

yeah, not sure concentration improved, but kept me awake


----------



## Tasty

I've used it for uni work - really good stuff. Make sure you focus on what it is you need to do, because if you distract yourself you can get lost in the distraction! I spent 3 hours making spotify playlists instead of writing essays.

I do have a fu**ing quality spotify now though.


----------



## Wheyman

I need this for m,y spotify


----------



## neverminder

Modafinil is good. I would recommend Armodafinil, which is more like a purified version of modafinil with less side effects. Also, combining it with other stuff like say L-Theanine smooths out it's negative effects somewhat.


----------



## owensyboi

Modafinil is a pretty amazing smart drug I use on prescription. As wiv roids, its a great tool. It helps me personally with concentration and it stops me falling asleep while I work as much (I'm narcoleptic and have ADHD) but I don't know how much of that can ever really be solved with a powerful upper. Used by a person without these, I do think they have benefits - but should be used sparingly. And like a guy said before - u need to focus what u do or you'll actually go on a mission and get F*** all done


----------



## Wheyman

ok on order I will let you know what the results are


----------



## deano

I get on great with it, 200mgs per day, keeps me feeling awake and it's great for concentration, but try not to get side tracked for hours on end lol


----------



## get2big

Is this anything like taking amphetamine?


----------



## lewdylewd

I have another nootropic on the way (selegiline) I think it's quite a different drug but alot of the same benifits.

I intend on doing a wee write up once I've been on it for a few weeks.

Anyone got rough delivery times from alldaychemist? Been about a week just received a tracking number.


----------



## teenphysique

Wheyman said:


> ok on order I will let you know what the results are


Are you ordering from a u.k source or a aborad sourcebive wanted to try modafinil as i have used phenyl piractam , phenibut but always wanted to try this git put off because i had to spend 50 quid to get alot of tabs from an abroad source .


----------



## dbaird

its very mild in action.. i noticed more negative effects then positive.

Main negatives were a very slight headache and irritability


----------



## leechild4

I actually have narcolepsy and have been perscribed this as well as Ritalin. Modafinil does definitely keep you awake but in a funny (not so you really notice it kind of way). I will say be careful with the dosage as people react differently and it is a stimulant and taking a bit too much can make you feel really on edge.

kills my appetite as well, so maybe not great to take if bulking up.


----------



## #Viking

Yep I've tried it, I ordered loads of it from a lab in India. It has no narcotic effects, no euphoria at all.

Best way to take it is by waking up early maybe an hour or so before you normally would, take one _*or*_ half a pill and go back to sleep.

It does give you more focus, if you have a mundane job. I had one of my most productive days on it. The thing I didn't like was that it felt like there was an elastic band around my head, weird description I know.

I bought in bulk so I've got quite a few left, I had forgotten about them actually until I saw this thread.

Might dig them out again and try them before a gym session.


----------



## Ultrasonic

#Viking said:


> Yep I've tried it, I ordered loads of it from a lab in India. It has no narcotic effects, no euphoria at all.
> 
> Best way to take it is by waking up early maybe an hour or so before you normally would, take one _*or*_ half a pill and go back to sleep.
> 
> It does give you more focus, if you have a mundane job. I had one of my most productive days on it. The thing I didn't like was that it felt like there was an elastic band around my head, weird description I know.
> 
> I bought in bulk so I've got quite a few left, I had forgotten about them actually until I saw this thread.
> 
> Might dig them out again and try them before a gym session.


Completely off-topic but Asterix (your avatar) is a Gaul not a viking! Sort it out man .

(I was a big Asterix fan as a child...)


----------



## Snake

Never needed sh!t like this. Absolutely loads of people using stuff like this and Ritalin on my course at Uni, usually the types that only ended up with Desmond's, guess I had dem dere brain genetics and pissed a Geoff Hurst all natty, and I ain't talking about urinating.


----------



## #Viking

Ultrasonic said:


> Completely off-topic but Asterix (your avatar) is a Gaul not a viking! Sort it out man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> (I was a big Asterix fan as a child...)


No sh1t?! Rookie mistake. I'm sorting it now...


----------



## #Viking

Snake said:


> Never needed sh!t like this. Absolutely loads of people using stuff like this and Ritalin on my course at Uni, usually the types that only ended up with Desmond's, guess I had dem dere brain genetics and pissed a Geoff Hurst all natty, and I ain't talking about urinating.


I've got quite a long attention span if I'm interested in what I'm doing, but if I'm not it can be hard to pay attention sometimes, this is where modafinil can help.

Its a relatively new drug so long term effects aren't really known, could end up with a load of space cadets walking around when your uni mates hit their forties.

I wouldn't repeat the dose one after the other, it'll wreck your sleeping patterns eventually.


----------



## trainiac

I like modafinil if I have a reason to keep awake for a long period of time. I found 200mg kept me going for at least 6 hours and made subsequent sleep a little difficult. Now, I usually take only 100mg for better control.That's still like drinking several cups of coffee but without the jitters.


----------



## Jason Gray

Wheyman said:


> I am thinking of trying modafinil for concentration anyone tried it?


Yeah, big fan, helps focus and concentration. I used for years when working in London. Don't see it as a pre-WO supp though, its far too subtle, not like Ephedrine / Ritalin / Adderall / etc.


----------



## Jason Gray

#Viking said:


> I've got quite a long attention span if I'm interested in what I'm doing, but if I'm not it can be hard to pay attention sometimes, this is where modafinil can help.
> 
> Its a relatively new drug so long term effects aren't really known, could end up with a load of space cadets walking around when your uni mates hit their forties.
> 
> I wouldn't repeat the dose one after the other, it'll wreck your sleeping patterns eventually.


Provigil's been around quite awhile fella. Read the bulletproofexec (just ignore the sales patter bullsh*t) but he claims 10 years straight use and its one of the few things he doesn't sell...


----------



## Jason Gray

get2big said:


> Is this anything like taking amphetamine?


nothing at all, don't know you're on it really


----------



## swole troll

never heard of this drug before

i've done a bit of reading on it since but have a question

does this drug actually increase your ability to absorb information or does it merely give the drive to research longer?


----------



## sneeky_dave

Has anyone driven on it?


----------



## Jason Gray

swole troll said:


> never heard of this drug before
> 
> i've done a bit of reading on it since but have a question
> 
> does this drug actually increase your ability to absorb information or does it merely give the drive to research longer?


I haven't noticed an ability to absorb more information but an ability to process more info, for longer, more effectively. Strangely, I also find I remember random facts when I'm on it that I must've picked up years before.

The US have trialled it in Afghanistan, they say 40hours awake and you still process info efficiently. They are looking for a replacement to Dextroamphetamine because it can make their pilots 'a bit aggressive'. No s**t! I'm high on meth and in an A-10 you think I'm gonna be cautious. Gotta love the yanks!!

Re driving, I reckon you could drive 24 - 36 hours on it ok...or if you've been awake for a day and needed to drive through the night...if you mean can you drive faster and more efficiently...I'll let you know tomorrow ha ha.


----------



## #Viking

Jason Gray said:


> Provigil's been around quite awhile fella. Read the bulletproofexec (just ignore the sales patter bullsh*t) but he claims 10 years straight use and its one of the few things he doesn't sell...


Yeah I know the guy, he's what they call a life hacker. Have you seen what he looks like though?!


----------



## Jason Gray

LOL...hence my point about avoiding his bulletproof sales bullshit...bulletproof coffee...a BB gun would probably put him on his arse...saying that, his bulletproof TRT (at 350mg/wk lol) appears to be working (below), just needs to work out where his delts are...won't have the same problem with his prostate at that TRT dose though..


----------



## #Viking

Jason Gray said:


> LOL...hence my point about avoiding his bulletproof sales bullshit...bulletproof coffee...a BB gun would probably put him on his arse...saying that, his bulletproof TRT (at 350mg/wk lol) appears to be working (below), just needs to work out where his delts are...won't have the same problem with his prostate at that TRT dose though..
> 
> View attachment 116017


I believe he has been recently diagnosed with diabetes too, can't see any slin pins on the wash basin so might be bogus?!


----------



## Jason Gray

If he wears that thing on his head a lot then diabetes is probably a lesser concern. He's a nob jockey but he's an example of long-term Provigil use. And tbf to the guy, he's one of the people who first really talked about bio-hacking and TRT is obviously a form of that so credit to him for that.


----------



## JayPardoe.com

It more just 'keeps you awake' rather than actually being stimulating. It is NOT comparable to something like Ritalin/Adderall. You definitely won't be yawning at any point during the day though that's for sure, you will be alert.


----------



## Fluke82

Wheyman said:


> ok on order I will let you know what the results are


Hows it go and what source ya use Whey


----------



## Jason Gray

Drogon said:


> Hows it go and what source ya use Whey


Hey @Drogon, its really easy to find on the net since India started producing Modafinil (which is generic Provigil). Dark web even easier. Not sure you can name actual source websites so I better leave it there. I'm using AP's version atm, so even AP do it!

As far as I'm aware its not faked (never heard a report) and you know if its the real deal because your piss (well at least mine does) smells of...I think Rhubarb is the closest I can get to it. Not unpleasant, but you wouldn't splash it on before you head out for the night!


----------



## Fluke82

Jason Gray said:


> Hey @Drogon, its really easy to find on the net since India started producing Modafinil (which is generic Provigil). Dark web even easier. Not sure you can name actual source websites so I better leave it there. I'm using AP's version atm, so even AP do it!
> 
> As far as I'm aware its not faked (never heard a report) and you know if its the real deal because your (well at least mine does) smells of...I think Rhubarb is the closest I can get to it. Not unpleasant, but you wouldn't splash it on before you head out for the night!


Cheers Jason, appreciated as always.


----------



## Ian_Montrose

sneeky_dave said:


> Has anyone driven on it?


Yes. I used to frequently have to drive long distances on a Sunday evening after a very physically and mentally intensive weekend. I often found myself feeling dangerously dozy at the wheel and whilst stopping for breaks and taking caffeine helped I still felt less alert than I was happy with. I got some modafinil and what a difference it made. Didn't feel any obvious signs like being on uppers, just felt fresh as a daisy when otherwise I would have felt ready to drop off if that makes sense.


----------



## Wheyman

I now have this and lo9ve it. Genuinely increased productivity loads.


----------

